# GA: 3 Goldens at Gwinnett



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

These three beauties are currently at Gwinnett County Animal Welfare and Enforcement Center:








  My Internal ID # is 7874
I am a FEMALE, PEN 135 - Golden Retriever
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10-19-2009
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY AND CALM 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.

  My Internal ID # is 7813
I am a FEMALE, PEN 148 - Golden Retriever
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 10-16-2009
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY AND CALM 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.

  My Internal ID # is 7814
I am a FEMALE, PEN 149 - Golden Retriever
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10-16-2009
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY AND CALM 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.

Gwinnett County Animal Welfare and Enforcement Center, 884 Winder Highway, Lawrenceville, GA 770-339-3200

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-b...owse.do?channelId=-22522&pageTypeId=536880236

I have e-mailed Adopt a Golden Atlanta, Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta, and Atlanta Dog Squad.

The first girl looks thin  (although I know my boy is chubby!) and the last one just looks scared 

Note: these girls were all posted on the Gwinnett County site, but only the first one is on Petfinder? Not sure why?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

SPARTAN'S mom thanks for posting these gorgeous girls here and for emlg. the rescues.

DO you belong to Saving Georgia Dogs Forum. 

I just posted them on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum.
Don't know if i got the right pic with each dog, but did my best.
http://www.network54.com/Forum/4651...-THERE+ARE+THREE+GOLDEN+RET.+FEMALES+THERE!!!


----------

